
What are your preferred news sources? - Overtonwindow
Aside from this esteemed website, what are your other sources of news?
======
webmaven
I Use Google Play Newsstand (both the site and the Android app):

[https://newsstand.google.com/](https://newsstand.google.com/)

BTW, even if you don't like Newsstand for consuming news, keep in mind that
following topics and publications in Newsstand (eg.
[https://newsstand.google.com/my/library](https://newsstand.google.com/my/library))
also affects the cards shown in the Google App feed (née Google Now), and the
Newsstand web UI is _much_ easier to use for managing/following lots of
topics.

I'm less certain as to how data about in-feed user actions ("Recommend fewer
stories like this" and similar affordances) are shared between the two venues.
It seems intermittent or episodic, rather than continuous.

------
fghtr
[https://www.wikitribune.com](https://www.wikitribune.com) is my hope for the
best news source in the near future. It already shows quite some progress.

------
kotrunga
[https://legiblenews.com/](https://legiblenews.com/)

A clean, simple, no nonsense news site.

~~~
gekkostate
Woah! I am adding this to my reads in the morning. Thanks for the link!

~~~
kotrunga
kinda late, but no problem! I forget where I found out about it.

------
nerdponx
Local free newspapers, local broadcast news on TV at the laundromat, newspaper
headlines at standa and drug stores, and Reddit.

I kinda gave up.

------
joelhooks
The Economist is excellent.

~~~
raihansaputra
I'm paying for their Espresso app and to me it's worth it. A way to keep tabs
without being bombarded with a ton of unrelated news articles.

------
nxsynonym
Reuters and BBC for day-to-day.

Local city newspaper (online).

Google news sorted by topics.

Reddit.

